

Logstalgia (aka ApachePong) - a website access log visualization - sasvari
https://code.google.com/p/logstalgia/

======
mkjones
This looks like a cool rebranding (or reimplementation?) of gltail:
<http://www.fudgie.org/>.

We used to use that for monitoring some internal logfiles at Facebook a few
years ago, and it was actually (embarrassingly?) useful beyond just eye candy
on a few occasions, when something broke and suddenly the big screen was full
of gigantic balls bouncing around and hitting each other.

------
Luyt
Demo: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeWfkPeDQbY>

------
jjcm
It'd be nice if this could tie into varnishlog as well to show which hits are
being cached. Seems like this visualization might actually be useful though.
Sure it's pretty, but it's coherently presenting the data. If you're having a
dos attack from one IP, it'll be immediately noticeable here. Cool project.

------
Rotor
When running multi-threaded it would be visually interesting to see multiple
paddles mapped to threads responding to requests.

------
nodesocket
Would be awesome to have a real-time visualization like this of traffic.

------
apu
Has anyone used this? Experiences?

~~~
baconhigh
It's awesome if you're after something to visually show off your apache logs.

Eye candy!

